# CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings updated pix pg 13



## RPC (Dec 7, 2011)

87Well I know I am going to kick myself in the butt since I started this 4 weeks early but here it goes. We only have 3 does due to kid this year. 1 decided not to breed and then the other 3 are to young but next year we should have 7.
First up is Sky she is due January 8th. I was not going to make her first since she had a c-section last year but she had other plans. I am pretty sure she is having a single as I am thinking it will be alot smaller then last years 10 pound buckling. She still has not started an udder so I am wondering about that.













Next doe due is Jasmine. She is due January 10th but she uddered up really early so I am hoping that is a sign of lots of babies and not that she was bred earlier then I am thinking. This is her first kidding with me so I am not sure how she is at kidding time.












Last one is Joy. She is due on January 11th. Paintball nor the girls wanted to spread any of this out for me so I will have them all in 1 week if I am right about the due dates. Sky is the only one I saw get bred I just found some evidence on Joy and Jasmine and that's why I am guessing they are due when I have stated. She has started a small udder and I am hoping for twins but thinking a single again for her.












Here is Paintball the sire to all the kids born this year. He hates me so I am hoping he will find a new home soon. He is an awesome buck and I will probably be sorry I sold him when his kids do well at the fair.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 7, 2011)

I like his butt.  Can't wait to see kids...

Wonder if YOU'LL get a bl/wh paint....hmmmmmm


----------



## RPC (Dec 8, 2011)

Joy gave me Hope last year with this breeding. She is a black and white paint doe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 8, 2011)

looking good.  Mine wont start to kid until Beginning of february, so January sounds pretty soon to me.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 8, 2011)

Mebbers we can trade a Levi doe for a bl/wh paint doe.....


----------



## RPC (Dec 8, 2011)

That might be a possibility.


----------



## RPC (Dec 19, 2011)

Well Sky is getting a little udder going on. Nothing to get excited about it is just something that if you feel for it you feel it. But you really can't see it. This girl better produce some milk or she will be out the door. She is one of out better show does but a doe that can't produce also has got to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 19, 2011)

You have some nice looking goats. I bet you will get some great kids!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

Whoo Hoo, babies.  They sure look Pregnant!


----------



## RPC (Dec 19, 2011)

Well the girls are moving right along minus Sky not having an udder really. Jasmine is to the non-stop moaning and I am ready to die stage, Joy thinks food is going to stop being served so she needs to eat it all and the bedding in order to stay alive. Look at her, I am really pretty sure she is having a small single kid. Today she was rather skinny when I got home from work before I fed her and now she is a beach ball.
Here is Joy




My poor beast Jasmine and her fat self, She has started digging herself nests. She is due on the 10th I think so the 1st is her earliest safe due date. I was told day 140 is the day kids can live on.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

Those poor girls.  They get so big. And look so uncomfortable.  

Wishing them easy births!  And healthy babies!  

Can't wait to see what they give you.

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 20, 2011)

sTill looking pregnant.  I need some popcorn.     Have any of you ever tried a variety of popcorn called. Ladyfinger.  It is wonderfu.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Well I know I am going to kick myself in the butt since I started this 4 weeks early but here it goes. We only have 3 does due to kid this year. 1 decided not to breed and then the other 3 are to young but next year we should have 7.
> First up is Sky she is due January 8th. I was not going to make her first since she had a c-section last year but she had other plans. I am pretty sure she is having a single as I am thinking it will be alot smaller then last years 10 pound buckling. She still has not started an udder so I am wondering about that.
> http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab311/RPC3204/100_0623-1.jpg
> http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab311/RPC3204/100_0622-1.jpg
> ...


He is a good looking daddy. The poor girls look so uncomfortable (like us prego moms when we are ready for the baby to come out. ) I really like Sky's color. Hope they have their babies when they are due or at least when it's ok to.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting, love seeing all about new kids!


----------



## ChicknThief (Dec 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like his butt.


   

Sorry, you will have to forgive the goat newb here 

I don't have goats yet, but I plan to within the next year and have been lurking for a while trying to absorb as much info as I can. I LOVE the kidding threads. They are soo addicting! I will be watching closely, and probably asking a variety of stupid questions along the way


----------



## RPC (Dec 21, 2011)

Well here is a complete update on the girls. It was a warm day so I didn't mind being out in the barn even though it was dark I still got some decent pictures. I also took these pictures before they had gotten much to eat so those are pretty empty bellies.

Jasmine














Joy













Sky


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

Baby Watch!   9 more days til January 1st.

Could there be New Years babies?  

K


----------



## RPC (Dec 22, 2011)

@Ms. Research I guess it is possible but they would have to go early. The earliest possible due date for when I put Paintball in there is the 2nd. But I have Sky down for the 8th, Jasmine the 10th, and Joy the 11th


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> @Ms. Research I guess it is possible but they would have to go early. The earliest possible due date for when I put Paintball in there is the 2nd. But I have Sky down for the 8th, Jasmine the 10th, and Joy the 11th


Sorry, got excited.   Don't want babies TOO early.  

Wow, three does all around the same time.  You will be like Roll.   Babies galore.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 22, 2011)

I love kidding threads I can't wait to see more kids .


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 22, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Well here is a complete update on the girls. It was a warm day so I didn't mind being out in the barn even though it was dark I still got some decent pictures. I also took these pictures before they had gotten much to eat so those are pretty empty bellies.
> 
> Jasmine
> http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab311/RPC3204/100_0684-1.jpg
> ...


Can't wait, bring on the babies! They look so prego. Are you hoping for girls or does it not matter?


----------



## RPC (Dec 22, 2011)

@fortheloveofgoats- I need 2 boys still so that my nieces each have someone to sell in the auction. Since we have nubian for 1. If I had to say what I wanted I would want Sky to have a girl, Joy to have twin black and white paint does, and jasmine to have 2 bucks and 1 doe.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 22, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> @fortheloveofgoats- I need 2 boys still so that my nieces each have someone to sell in the auction. Since we have nubian for 1. If I had to say what I wanted I would want Sky to have a girl, Joy to have twin black and white paint does, and jasmine to have 2 bucks and 1 doe.


Well I hope you get what you need.  You have it all planned out. Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## RPC (Dec 24, 2011)

Sky is still carrying her kid up high. Joy dropped a bit ago and her udder is filling in but still no discharge. Her vulva was a little open today. Jasmine has really dropped over night. She had a little discharge and was a little open today. So we have progress, this is the last 2 weeks and it is going to drag on I am sure.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

So glad to hear positive progress.  Sorry to say it will drag.  Wish I could speed it up for you, but alas can't.  Only can say, all good things come to those who wait.  

Will wait patiently with you, wishing for good things (kids).

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## RPC (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures from tonight. Jasmine has dropped and hates life, Joy has dropped but doesn't mind, and Sky have barely dropped and thinks nothing of being prego.
Jasmine












Joy












Sky


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see some babies. Who is the prod dad?  Is he pacing in the barn aisle?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh it's getting close to due dates.   9 more days to Jan 8th.  



K


----------



## RPC (Dec 31, 2011)

Ed, if you look on my first post you will see the sire to these kids. No he is not pacing the barn aisles because I sold him a few weeks ago. 

Kim, Our goal is black paint twins from Joy, atleast 1 being a girl for you but i am not sure she is big enough for twins.

Ms. Research,  It may be really close but thank goodness I got these 2 boys from Kim because I am not out there thinking I see pushing when she just has gas like normal. By the end of next week I will pay more attention to them.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Kim, Our goal is black paint twins from Joy, atleast 1 being a girl for you but i am not sure she is big enough for twins.


Rodger, I learned a long time ago, never try to guess how many kids by the size of the doe.  My one who raised quads last year didn't even look pregnant the day she kidded. She kidded almost 25 lbs of kids and weaned over 100 lbs of kid and never looked big.  Always lean and never skinny.  

Your girls look good.  Jasmine looks like she could be close.  I really like Sky, she has such a nice solid rump.  

Hoping for twin does from Joy


----------



## daisychick (Dec 31, 2011)

In the side view pic of Jasmine, her belly looks like it is only about 4 inches from dragging on the ground.    Poor girl is just huge.


----------



## RPC (Dec 31, 2011)

Jodie- thanks I really needed someone to tell me that because i am so worried I am not going to end up with enough kids for my nieces to show now that I have 3 in 4-H. I like for each to have a wether and then a doe or 2 a piece. Sky is our best show doe besides our yearlings, That is Kerigan's girl. She had a c-section last year and lost the kid so I am hoping she can do it this year. She has no udder which really bugs me because i don't want to bottle feed her kids every year. We will just sit back and see how things go.

Daisychick- Jasmine's belly really is only like 4 inches from the ground. She is miserable and wishes she could just pop now. The earliest possible due date is the 2nd. But I have Jasmine down for the 10th so we will see when she kids she dropped a few days ago.


----------



## RPC (Jan 1, 2012)

Well this is my 3rd year kidding and each year with the first doe I always think she may be in labor for like 2-3 weeks before she really is because I forget what signs to watch for. So I could be off and we have to wait till next week but I think Jasmine is in super early stages of labor. All day today she has been a little off, she was guarding the hay feeder but not eating much just nibbling. Earlier she built her nest and layed around most of the day. Now she is only standing, shifting her wait around. Then she stops almost stiffens up and her ears go out like she is pissed and that last a couple seconds then goes away and she starts to chew her cud. Then a minute later does it again then stops for a while. So what do you all think might this be early labor?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like something is happening.   Hoping it's a sign that kids will be here soon.  Or she could be messing with you.  I've read that Doe Code plenty of times.  

I'll wait to hear for updates.  Wishing you and Jasimine the best.  

And big wishes that this kidding period you get all the kids you need for your nieces.  You are such a sweet uncle.  

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 2, 2012)

Well this morning she has been eating everything in sight and looks a little more sunken in, She also will not let me check her ligs which is a first. The other 2 are still happy and fat.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Jan 3, 2012)

Well Jasmine is looking about the same and so is Sky but Joy is looking a notch closer at the present moment. She has dropped some more and her udder is bigger and firmer.
This is her from 12/30/11









This is tonight


----------



## RPC (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you see a difference in the past 4 hours?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Definitely see the difference in 4 hours.  

4 more days to Jan 8th.   And Joy's due date is Jan 11th?  

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 4, 2012)

I am really hoping she goes soon I don't want to wait till the 11th.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

It doesn't look to me like she's dropped her kid(s) yet...don't see that hollow. So it will be at least 24 more hours.

I hope she pops soon! Good luck!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Jan 5, 2012)

Come on! Bring on the babies...I am dying for my fix


----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

I promise I will get pictures in a bit but Joy had a little boy while I was at work this morning. I just got home so I need to get chores done and I am going to get a weight on him too. He has a black speckled head and super curly hair like a lamb.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations! He sounds like an interesting looking boy. Waiting patiently for pictures!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

He has such a unique head on him as far as his color goes. I like his color but I do not like the curly hair. LOL Well here are a few pictures of him and I have a question about Joy. This is a graphic picture and it will be the 4th picture so if you can't stand the sight of birth then do not look past picture 3.
Joys buckling is his name until everyone is born and the kids pick who gets who.















Do you think she is done? She kidded between 8 and 1 a.m. but this rope has me wondering She does not look like she is hiding one and since my mom has smaller hand I called her to the barn and she went in to her wrist and felt nothing.


----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

he was 9.5 pounds tonight but that is after he ate so I would say about 9 pounds at birth.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2012)

He is a handsome boy! Will the curly hair perhaps go away over time to be replaced by normal hair? Kind of like baby hair in human children, some start off really curly, then straighten out with age.


----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes his mom was born with the same hair, once he sheds it will come back straighter.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 5, 2012)

I would say if she is tending to the baby, and acts hungry, she is probably done. any of them that I have seen not finish seem distracting and a little confussed.    Good luck, hope she is doing well.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

He's really cute  Congrats! Hope he wins you some shows if your nieces pick him.


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 5, 2012)

Sooo cute Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone hopefully he grows well and does well at the fair.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

he is a cutie congrats


----------



## neener92 (Jan 5, 2012)

I love his color! He is sooo handsome! Congrats!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, he's gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Jan 6, 2012)

He is a handsome little fella.  I have not been around kidding goats in a long time. However I thought I remembered when you see what is in picture 3, there is more of something that needs to come out. 

However, if others think she is done, she probably is, unless she has more afterbirth to come out.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright Joy kidded.  Sweet baby. 

Congratulations.

Hope Joy and baby are doing well.

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks ladies well I *think* Jasmine will kid either tonight or tomorrow but who really knows. Little man is doing really well but I still need 1 more boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2012)

Hate to say this but you need to go in up to your elbow to truly feel for anything. But I would think she would have passed anything else by now.

He is a little cutie!


----------



## RPC (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah he is fine and I would feel so bad for the poor girl going all the way up to the elbow. My sister dropped the ball a little and didn't tell me she passed the afterbirth and she covered it with straw. So after all that I stepped in it and was like well look she did pass it. That's when my little sister looked at me and said" Oh that's what you are talking about yea she passed that right after I found them" LOL She is on an antibiotic now since we went in and is doing just fine. Baby is fat and happy. I am just happy that I can count on my little sister to help me out while I am at work.
On another note Jasmine is posty today so hopefully we will have kids soon. She is just barely hanging onto those ligs. Well have a good day everyone it is beautiful here.


----------



## RPC (Jan 7, 2012)

Joy sure loves her baby





Look at his stance he looks promising.




This is his favorite toy for now. An upside down feed pan.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 7, 2012)

I think he would be a good herd sire for someone!


----------



## RPC (Jan 7, 2012)

As of right now he is going to be a 4-h wether but thanks


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 7, 2012)

So out of curiosity, what happens to the 4H wethers after they do all their shows for the year? I know 20kids children do 4H/FFA and they do market wethers, so I assume those are sold for meat after the shows are done. Is that what happens with your 4H projects too? That little boy is too nice looking to be food!


----------



## RPC (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep same thing happens to our market babies. We even had a market doe last year that went to market. There are so many good ones out there and you can't keep them all so they have to go to market.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess it's possible a market wether could be bought as a pet by someone. If so, maybe that will happen for this little boy  I do think I have fallen for him!


----------



## RPC (Jan 7, 2012)

Your right it is possible my sister had that happen to hers many years ago when she was in 4-H.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah - On our local Craigslist, there is a young girl begging someone to pay $175 for her FFA whether.  I do feel sorry for her.  But $175 for a whether is a lot of money.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Joy's Little Man is really solid.  I think with that stance he will do well for your niece in the ring.

How's Jasmine doing?  Hoping to hear real soon another whether is here.

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 8, 2012)

Well nothing new so far today.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 8, 2012)

Come on Jasmine, I want to see how many kids you have stashed in that belly!!  Let's get to having some babies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Come on Jasmine, I want to see how many kids you have stashed in that belly!!  Let's get to having some babies.


X2!  Need to let RPC have a sigh of relief on A) healthy kids, B) one of them a wether for niece

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 8, 2012)

Jasmine is looking posty still, udder might be bigger and she hates her life but it is a beautiful day so who knows if she will kid because there is no storm LOL


----------



## RPC (Jan 10, 2012)

Jasmine just had triplet does pictures once I get inside.


----------



## wannacow (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RPC (Jan 10, 2012)

Jasmine had triplet does this morning. I was in my car packing down the driveway and check one last time and there she was pushing a red doeling out. Then she had 2 more traditional does. The smaller one has a red spot under her belly. They weighed
Big Traditional 8.10 pounds
Little Traditional 7.4 pounds
Red 5.11 pounds










I will post more after work. I was supposed to be there almost 2 hours ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Great you were able to be there even though you are late for work.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!  Cute~


----------



## wannacow (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute!!!    That's a lot of babies she was carrying around.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful babies!  

Sorry there are no wethers but I am sure you are happy with three.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 10, 2012)

All beautiful babies! Are you planning on keeping any?


----------



## RPC (Jan 10, 2012)

The kids might show them but I am not sure if we will keep any or not. We still have Sky to kid even though I wanted her to have a doe I will have to change that order to a wether.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

We have had pretty good luck showing does in the meat goat show. Although I realize you may want to keep the best one for your herd.   We have let the kids show them, and bought them back, since all the animals at our fair have to be sold at auction. We would just have someone buy it back for us. 

Good luck with your next doe.  Congrats on the triplets.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd love that red doe... Wonder how far of a drive you are from me...


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Jasmine had triplet does this morning. I was in my car packing down the driveway and check one last time and there she was pushing a red doeling out. Then she had 2 more traditional does. The smaller one has a red spot under her belly. They weighed
> Big Traditional 8.10 pounds
> Little Traditional 7.4 pounds
> Red 5.11 pounds
> ...


Congratulations!

5.11 is really small for a boer isn't it?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2012)

Not that you were asking me, or anything...but I've found w/ triplets there's usually one itty bitty one and 2 bigger kids.

You'd think the same w/ quads, but we usually have 4 equally sized.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

Like roll said, having one of the three triplets being much smaller is not all that uncommon. 
 Personally, if it was me I would seriously consider bottle feeding the smallest one. I guess it depends on how much of a chance you are willing to take of her not doing well, or how difficult it is for you to bottle feed 3 times a day.  My rule is if the triplets are pretty evenly sized and mom is experienced I leave them on, but if one of them is much smaller, I will pull it and bottle feed it. I have tried supplementing a couple times a day and leaving the runt on mom, but that hasn't always gone as planned.   the problem becoming worse as the bigger two  keep growing well and the smaller one doesn't keep up.  The gap between the biggest and the smallest widens, but the smallest isn't used to a bottle and would rather starve to death than take a bottle at 3 or 4 weeks of age. Getting them on creep feed does help with this.

ONe good thing is that they are all girls, if the smaller one had been the only girl, I would say you pretty much have to pull her, she would never keep up.


----------



## RPC (Jan 10, 2012)

20 I have thought about pulling her but she is actually the strongest one so I am thinking she might be alright and might be a fighter. Last year we showed a doe in the market class and did alright with her she was in the top half of her class. At our fair non of the animals have to go to market it is all up to the buyer.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 10, 2012)

Of course Little Red would be my favorite.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 10, 2012)

Love the babies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations on THREE pretty does!  

Love the little red one!  

K


----------



## Missy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the 3 beautiful little babies

Good luck getting your boy...


----------



## RPC (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, everyone the babies are doing well poor jasmine looks like I have not fed her in months but she is on full hay and some grain morning and night now that the kids are born.I have a fairgrounds board meeting tonight and I have a 4-H livestock auction tomorrow so I will not get much time with the babies booo. Then we are supposed to have snow Thursday. Well The big traditional is a little weak in the back legs like she flexes them the wrong way in spots. and of course I have no BoSe. I will see how they look tomorrow because JB had that problem but it fixed on its own. They are all little piggy's now that they are up and walking more tonight I am wondering if I didn't mess the scale up with the smaller traditional because she is closer to reds size. It is like we have 2 small and one big. Right now my favorite is small traditional. She has those long legs and it probably the longest body but she could use some width. I would say after the fair we will sell atleast 1 if not 2 of these does because we really don't triplet does carrying the same blood with this small of herd. It is bad enough that I have Faith, Joy, and Hope (granddam, dam, granddaughter). I only have the 7 adult/yearling does. We will see how things go and how these does grow and change. It will be fun to have them all in the same class at the fair though. Well that is the update for tonight. Oh and Sky doesn't look like she is any where near kidding so maybe she took on her next heat? But she was the only one I saw mount and Sunday would have been 150 days for her. Last year she went on day 149. Jasmine went on her due date, and Joy was 6 days early.


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 10, 2012)

i would love the little red if only i had the space


----------



## RPC (Jan 11, 2012)

Sky kidded at about 5 p.m. tonight I missed it by about 10-15 minutes because I went to get feed. She had 1 BUCKLING he is about 8.10 pounds. So I have my 3 girls and 2 boys plus nubian that I bought from Kim (Roll Farms) so we are all set for the fair. I have a 4-H meeting tonight so I will get pictures when I get home.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on all the babies. Can't wait for the pictures of Sky's baby. Thanks for the update. Dang you are a busy person. Hope you don't get too warn out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on the healthy kids.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

YES, you got your boy.  

Congratulations on all your healthy kids.  Can't wait to hear how the kids (human and goats) do at the fair.

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## RPC (Jan 11, 2012)

Sky had a little buckling this evening. Well he was 8.10 pounds so not super little. We will call him SB until the kids decide who is showing who. I think we are done now. We have all the kids/goats we need for the fair.
Here is SB about 30 minutes old











Here is a 1 day old baby picture




From left to right they now have names lets see if anyone gets the reference. First is Jan and she is middle in size but think about that as middle in age. Next is Cindy and she is the smallest or youngest. Last is Marsha she is the biggest or oldest.


Here is joy's kid who is now 6 days old he is so fun to watch and play with and he never really makes a sound.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2012)

SB looks like his momma! The little does are cute! Love the Brady Bunch references! Never watched it,but hear it was loved by many. I believe it was a little before my time!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

They all look so good.  So glad you are having fun with them.  And all is well.

K


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 12, 2012)

You're knee deep in babies, aren't you?  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 12, 2012)

They are all so cute!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 12, 2012)

Love the grey ears on SB.  So cute!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

SB looks like he is going to have Sky's colors. I would love to have a doe those colors. You have very beautiful babies. You are so lucky. Hope all turns out well with them.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 12, 2012)

nice job, I wishing does too.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2012)

They are nice.  Sky's boy has a nice wide stance on him doesn't he?  

So happy you got what you needed and all the kids have kids for the fair.


----------



## RPC (Jan 12, 2012)

The reason behind the Brady bunch is I come from a blended family. My mom has 2 girls and me and my step dad has 2 boys and 1 girl. We go boy, girl, boy, girl, boy, girl. So we have always joked about being the Brady bunch and when my sisters thought about it they thought that would be cool for the girls names. Thanks everyone Jan has 2 big red spots in her back inner thighs which is cool. Marsha has 1 red spot on her right front lower leg too.

SB's ears were still wet in that picture thats why they look different but they are really the same color as his head.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> The reason behind the Brady bunch is I come from a blended family. My mom has 2 girls and me and my step dad has 2 boys and 1 girl. We go boy, girl, boy, girl, boy, girl. So we have always joked about being the Brady bunch and when my sisters thought about it they thought that would be cool for the girls names. Thanks everyone Jan has 2 big red spots in her back inner thighs which is cool. Marsha has 1 red spot on her right front lower leg too.
> 
> SB's ears were still wet in that picture thats why they look different but they are really the same color as his head.


You make me feel so old RPC.  I remember watching the Brady Bunch as a kid.  Marsha, Marsha, Marsha.  Quiry, corny show, but I liked it too.   

Love the way you came up with the names.  

Congratulations on the Girls.  BTW,  when are Greg, Peter and Bobby arriving? lol   And let's not forget Alice. lol  

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 12, 2012)

I know I loved the Brady bunch. If the kids would agree I would totally name Nubian Greg, JB Peter, and SB Bobby. I was Bobby by the way, I am the youngest boy.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 13, 2012)

SB could stand for "Sam the Butcher".....


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> SB could stand for "Sam the Butcher".....


lol, Good one Roll.  Remember Good Ole Sam.

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

Hopefully next week all 3 girls will be here and they can pick who has who and then names for them. It is getting confusing with SB and JB when you are talking fast.


----------



## RPC (Jan 14, 2012)

I must say it is kinda nice to be done kidding but give it another couple weeks and I will be ready for more.


----------



## RPC (Jan 21, 2012)

Well we finally have almost everyone named. C'arra still has not named Nubian but Taylor will be showing Joy's boy. Joy is her doe and Sky is Kerigan's doe so they both decided they were showing their own doe's kids. Taylor named JB Bonequiqui (Bon a qwee qwee) James Tickle Giltrap. Kerigan named her's Storm.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 21, 2012)

I love when kids name animals.  It's how we ended up with a Nubian buck with the goofiest facial expressions ever being called Optimus Prime.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 21, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Sky is still carrying her kid up high. Joy dropped a bit ago and her udder is filling in but still no discharge. Her vulva was a little open today. Jasmine has really dropped over night. She had a little discharge and was a little open today. So we have progress, this is the last 2 weeks and it is going to drag on I am sure.


What is the significance of the vulva being open? Does that happen way before kidding, or closer to time?

Have a bred pygmy doe who we dont know the due date on (anywhere from a week to 6 weeks!), and I noticed today her vulva was kinda open. I thought I was a weirdo looking at that and actually noticing that! Since I have NO idea her breeding date (vet confirmed preg w/ultrasound) Im looking all over BYH for signs of labor and kidding signs! Didnt notice any discharge, just looked kinda....moist? (oh God I cant believe I just said that.... :/ )

Congrats on the babies!!!! I love kidding threads!!


----------



## RPC (Jan 21, 2012)

Taylor and Kerigan were out today and helped me do some things around the farm and we got some pictures, weighed them all, and they named their wethers now we still need to get C'arra over here so she can name her wether which is Nubian and she gets first pick on the does. Well here are the pictures and weights

Caliber 22.10 pounds at 44 days Now remember he has been sick with the runs twice now and so don't mind his messy rear please.





Nubian 22.8 pounds at 39 days




Bonequiqui (Bon a Qwee Qwee) James tickle Giltrap (Joy's boy or JB); This is Taylors and she is 14 so I hope that helps when you wonder about the name. He is a beast he is 18.2 pounds at 16 days




Marsha 12.6 pounds at 11 days (white blaze on her face)
Jan 10.11 pounds at 11 days (solid red face, on Jasmine)
Cindy 7.8 pounds at 11 days (red doe)




Storm (Sky's boy or SB) this is Kerigan's wether he is 10.8 pounds at 10 days




Kerigan holding Storm




Taylor holding Bonequiqui James


----------



## wannacow (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok...  Please tell the story of Bonequiqui?  (sp)   Cute goats, BTW.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, they sure are getting big!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

wannacow said:
			
		

> Ok...  Please tell the story of Bonequiqui?  (sp)   Cute goats, BTW.


I know Bonquiqui is a character from a MadTV sketch (YouTube it) - it's hilarious! 

Maybe that's what she named the kid after, but who knows


----------



## wannacow (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok.  That makes sense.  I was wondering what 14yo would make up a word like that?


----------



## RPC (Jan 21, 2012)

Actually she had never seen the madTV thing but her friend gave her a giraffe stuffed animal named that and she loved the name. But that madTV was the first thing i thought of because I loved it.

I am so happy with Joy's boy he is growing sooooooo well and Sky's boy should start picking up here soon because he feels so much better now even with these low temps we have had.


----------



## Missy (Jan 22, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I love when kids name animals.  It's how we ended up with a Nubian buck with the goofiest facial expressions ever being called Optimus Prime.


Our kids think alike! We have a cat named Bumble Bee


----------

